
Yahoo: Bringing Geeky Back - gibsonf1
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/oct2007/tc20071015_144425.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories
======
ivankirigin
> bringing geeky back

They should make another mock music video, but use a certain Justin Timberlake
song instead of Mims [http://valleywag.com/tech/cubicle-culture/yahoos-
recruitin-r...](http://valleywag.com/tech/cubicle-culture/yahoos-recruitin-
rapper-289869.php)

Timbaland should produce, naturally. "we can work without perks, just yahoo
and me / Geek it out till we get it right"
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=iWg3IMN_rhU>

------
pg
Good plan.

